# Steak Tartare



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Dying to find a decent restaurant in Richmond D.C. area that has tartare. Does anyone have a favorite style or recipe or do you find it to be disgusting?

Discuss!


----------



## Mr. Papa (Jun 15, 2007)

There's a good recipe for Tartare in the Les Halles Cookbook. I think it's something that requires careful preparation, and also something you have to be in the mood to enjoy. Those two things don't always go together in my experience.


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

If you make it up to NYC Keens Steakhouse, one of the oldest in the nations, still has steak tartare on the menu and they are quite famous for it. I believe the traditional version is the raw beef, onions, capers, egg and assorted other garnishes.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Favourite recipes are from Rick Stein and Marco Pierre White


----------

